# moss for tads



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so i know people use java moss for their tads. 1) can you just take java moss from an aquarium and use it for tads or do you have to bleach it? 2) for anybody who has tried NEHERP's tad moss, i'd like to hear some feedback on it (pm me for part 2). thanks


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I think the proper recommendation would be to sterilize it, yes. I been using my java moss and java fern plantletts from my planted aquarium for a while now in my tad cups without issue. I don't generally sterilize it anymore though. There probably are a few pathogens that might be harmful to your tads.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mosses don't always react well to being bleached. It's hard on them and can bleach them rather severely. Sometimes they'll come back over a few months time, but by then your tads don't need it anymore.

I think the best you can really do is to pick some out of a clean, healthy aquarium. 
If you are getting it from a fish store, if at all possible, get it out of a display tank, rather than a "for sale" tank. The tanks they sell out of, have higher traffic through them, and may carry a greater risk of nasties like snails and pathogens.
Make sure you are not getting it from a "tank of death", full of sick fish.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

as of now, i do not forsee having tads for at least another few months as i just heard calling today. it would be possible for me to bleach the java and put it in another container and hopefully by the time i get tads, the java will have recovered.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know for sure. I have had live sphagnum come back, and a few bits of "mystery moss" that came in on orchids. I have not tried bleaching Java.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

after a quick search, it seems that java should be able to take it. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/42740-should-i-clean-my-java-moss.html


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

are there any other types of moss that can be used? Can't find java moss anywhere


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not sure on its availability in the states, but check this range out.

Tropica 1-2-Grow | Buy Tropica 1-2-Grow Online

There are a few other companies producing "in vitro" plants so I'm sure you'll find something along the same lines. This is a sure fire way to get a good clean start.

The following link has a bit more detail regarding the production of these plants and mosses.

Tropica Aquarium Plants - Rådgivning - Tekniske artikler - Vævsformering

Regards,
Richie


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I stopped using java moss for tads. It always seemed to attract dirt and debri. I'm now using this hornwort / ****'s tail; Ceratophyllum demersum. It does really well even in very low light. Plus it makes it really easy to do water changes. I know you have anacharis your area, might give that a try.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

do you get this at petco?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

If you want some java moss ,I can just give you some...


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks very much for the intel Richie and Kevin. This was very helpful. And thanks very much for the offer Eric but I just got in a car accident few days ago so truck is totaled. If its cool i'll hit ya up if i get my ride soon.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

goof901 said:


> do you get this at petco?


I found anacharis at petco. make sure you get it strait from the plant aquarium so ya have less worries of the fish infecting it. From what i been told


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

FrogBoyMike said:


> thanks very much for the intel Richie and Kevin. This was very helpful. And thanks very much for the offer Eric but I just got in a car accident few days ago so truck is totaled. If its cool i'll hit ya up if i get my ride soon.


No problem...I've got it all the time, you can get some whenever....sorry to hear about the truck!!!
Goof901...offer is open to you also...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

erik s said:


> No problem...I've got it all the time, you can get some whenever....sorry to hear about the truck!!!
> Goof901...offer is open to you also...


don't have tads quite yet, but when i do and i need java, i'll let you know. thanks for the offer tho


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Right on eric. I'll keep that in mind. thanks again


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Mosses don't always react well to being bleached. It's hard on them and can bleach them rather severely. Sometimes they'll come back over a few months time, but by then your tads don't need it anymore.
> 
> I think the best you can really do is to pick some out of a clean, healthy aquarium.
> If you are getting it from a fish store, if at all possible, get it out of a display tank, rather than a "for sale" tank. The tanks they sell out of, have higher traffic through them, and may carry a greater risk of nasties like snails and pathogens.
> Make sure you are not getting it from a "tank of death", full of sick fish.


Second this...

Not sure if Big Al's fish store exists in the US but anyway, I buy java miss in large clumps and then soak in water then clean/bleach as normal. 

Then I set aside a Tupperware in my display tank that I half fill with water and grow java moss. I use this moss strictly for my tad cups. It propegates nicely in my tank and provides enough for me to rip off a clump every now and then knowing its the same environment my parent frogs thrive in...


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

@ Kevin (or anyone with experience)
Have you tried bleach cleaning the hornwort? Just wondering how it does with the process...


----------

